# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Its early but !

## BikerMike

When you book your flight as early as we did its a long wait, booked two daze after our return in February to get the best flight using our "air miles" but now were under 200 lol, Negril soon come! If you see Smokehouse and his bride let them know we are thinking of them and can`t wait to see them again, one love everyone !

Respect

BikerMike

----------


## Irine

We are still over 200, but we're booked too!!!

----------


## ukran1ans

I'm at 132 and 210 for my 2 winter trips...I felt good when I got under 6 months for the first trip... Lol.

----------


## HalfMoonJudy

I usually book at the last minute so I don't have to go thru the countdown!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I usually book at the last minute so I don't have to go thru the countdown!


Yeah, I did that in April, 2 days ahead, but in Feb, I found out the hard way that even though I booked 9 months ahead, I might not get a room at my fav hotel (White Sands).

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc 194 and counting 

soon come

semi (and crew)

----------


## smokehouse

Biker Mike,

We are so ready to be back in paradise.  February can't get here soon enough, missing all my friends from up north.
Jimmy has been craving conch soup, tried to find it in Florida DIDN'T happen. He had to settle for Clam Chowder. LOL

Glad I will be able to see you and Karen before you leave...…


Smokehouse Jim and LaVerna too!!!!

----------


## Kuda

Just booked! only 222 days to go.

----------


## BikerMike

soon come !

----------


## mjc12771

We are at 166, but I booked Feb for our Jan. trip.  As soon as the flights are released seems to be the cheapest if I want to fly from our little local airport.  Was able to get flights for only $525 with only 1 stop.

----------


## ukran1ans

ok, now I'm cheating and jumped on a 5 day deal in Sept... 39 days... lol

----------


## jojo p

Wow, must be nice to be rich !!!!!!!  :Smile:    I assume WS ?????????

----------


## ukran1ans

> Wow, must be nice to be rich !!!!!!!    I assume WS ?????????


I wish! Just a basic lifestyle.. camping and Negril... lol. WS is closed in Sept(doing renovations)... forced to the NP...

----------


## suziep55

So lucky you can go three times so close together,  that's amazing...I'd like to be able to just go twice in a year... we do get to stay 2 weeks this stay. So excited!

----------


## original spanky

where is the place in the picture? looks nice

----------


## ukran1ans

> So lucky you can go three times so close together,  that's amazing...I'd like to be able to just go twice in a year... we do get to stay 2 weeks this stay. So excited!


Well the airfare is almost making it cost prohibitive but with very affordable hotels like White Sands and Negril Palms, it makes it doable (plus devoting all my vacation time to Negril).  Also, the fact that my girls are grown and gone also makes it possible (Before that, it was one trip a year...lol)!

----------


## BikerMike

Its of the back of my favorite place "Hidden Paradise" its a gem we found years ago  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc 

Respect 

Semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike

138 and counting

One Love

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc hear that Smokehouse ? Tic Toc Tic Toc 

Negril, soon come!

----------


## Mfloyd

123 days and counting, it's nice to be officially counting!

----------


## smokehouse

Hell yah Biker Mike, I'm counting the days down.  I think about it every day getting closer slowly but surely.

Smokehouse

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse, Life is good and it will be good to see you are yours again, soon come brother !

Tic Toc, Tic Toc,

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Under 100 here  :Smile: )

Semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

2007 !

----------


## LivinInThe603

looks like a great crew! You'll have to come for April one time

----------


## Mfloyd

95 days away, seems like an eternity.....

----------


## BikerMike

I & I were married on the beach, (Negril Gardens) in Negril in  2002 April 23rd best day ever  :Smile: 

88 and a wake up  :Smile: 

Semi(and crew(  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc 

soon come

Bless  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tomorrow is the opener of Deer season here in the frozen north and I I can think about if having a coffee at the Blue Mountain Coffee shop, soon come ! Fresh squeezed OJ from Shamrock, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm soon come ! Seeing all my friends from Negril, some live there others don`t but when your friends its all good !

Tic Toc Tic Toc.

74 daze soon come !

Bless.

----------


## BikerMike

Jan 29th soon come

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc

Can you tell I am getting excited ?

sorry can`t help myself

Bless  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Its getting closer day by day, Jamaica soon come  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Bless

Semi (and Crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kittymommy

We leave on Saturday.  I can't wait.

----------


## BikerMike

Safe Travels

----------


## kittymommy

> Safe Travels


Thanks.

----------


## Dan Taz

We only start countdown at 60 usually, the itch came immediately when we booked in July. Now at 59 days to our yearly blissful jaunt to see all are friends . It's become at snails race.

----------


## BikerMike

I bought my tickets the week we came back last Feb. been watching clock, tic toc tic toc !




Time really fly`s by 

Respect 

Semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mjc12771

35 days and I'm stir crazy waiting  :Biggrin New:

----------


## BikerMike

58 daze and counting  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

I can drive 55 ?

 55 Daze 

 Only the "Shadow"  know`s 

soon come  :Smile:   :Smile: 

old daze at 23/7 !

----------


## BikerMike

sick of me yet, np mon I am criss with that!

Soon come

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

44 and a wake up  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc  :Smile: 

I and I soon come 

Respect

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

 Happy Holidays everyone !

----------


## ukran1ans

Happy Holidays .. back at ya! (52 daze)

----------


## Irine

....and people wonder why I like to peel the labels off my beer......

----------


## BikerMike

ya mon 39 daze

----------


## SoloTraveller

> ya mon 39 daze


58 Days

----------


## mwenvlay

62 days.

----------


## BikerMike

Loving all the photos  :Smile:

----------


## rooster

39 soooooon come days :Cool New:

----------


## BikerMike

Ya Mon 39 days here too !  noon  :Smile: 

Bless.

Semi(and Crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Irine

72 days, but acutely aware that the boat on my trip ticker is way closer to JA than USA.

----------


## Mfloyd

Down to 42 here in Wild and Wonderful, ready for some sunshine and Jerk chicken, ya mon!

----------


## BikerMike

Ragabones( Red Dragon) soon come  :Frown:  

37 and a wake up

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

with a birthday coming up and all I can think about is Jamaica, soon come

32 and a wake up !

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

Down to 44...

----------


## Rumlover

Been home for 40 days and ready to return in 42!! Tomorrow is the halfway point to our longest trip ever!! Happy feet!!!

----------


## BikerMike

ya Mon,

soon come !

29 and a wake up !

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hello again and Happy New Year everyone ! 

26 and a wake up  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ya Mon Respect !

Semi( and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

38 and a wake up!

----------


## BikerMike

tic toc tic toc  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

1/28/2019 soon come  :Smile:

----------


## mwenvlay

46 days until we arrive at strawberry hill!

----------


## BikerMike

22 daze soon come  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

20 days until home again

Cap

----------


## Mfloyd

26 more, soon come.

----------


## BikerMike

OMG am I ready to see Jamaica again, Negril soon come !

21 and a wake up !

Respect

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

19 Daze till we land in Mobay, omg I am sooooooooo ready, getting cold here, 21 and snow  :Frown: 

Its been a long run, 1984 to now and still we get excited !!!!  I hope we can come back many more times !

Soon come Tic Toc Tic Toc 



Going to enjoy our stay in Paradise  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Jah Bless us all ,

Semi (and crew)

----------


## ukran1ans

30 days....

----------


## BikerMike

None better ! 

cya soon Jerky

He did move just up the road, on the other side of Hidden Paradise  :Smile: 

tic toc tic toc

----------


## BikerMike

Packing 

soon come

Respect  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mfloyd

I'm in my teens again.....19 to go!

----------


## BikerMike

lets meet up 4 a Pop and a spliff  :Smile: 

just a thought

BikerMike

----------


## ukran1ans

26 days!

----------


## BikerMike

13 and a wake up

----------


## BikerMike

11 daze  :Smile:

----------


## JahCruiser

2 nights and a wake-up  :Biggrin New:

----------


## smokehouse

Right behind you Boogzy and BikeMike, 19 days until the sand is between the toes and a red stripe in my hand.

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc 

9 and a wake up

Bless.

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mamacher

My birthday is in February,  this is my birthday gift! 30 days for us

----------


## BikerMike

Passport, money, 1/2 of the clothing I started with, stop the mail, omg we are getting sooooooo close!

Jah Bless.

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

8 and a wake up !

----------


## BikerMike

6 Daze  :Smile: 

Respect !

----------


## Mfloyd

I've had about enough of this


My trip home yesterday. I love West Virginia, but I am ready for some Jamaica! 10 days soon come.

----------


## BikerMike

The pre party has started 

just a handfull of daze to go

soon come

----------


## BikerMike

Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Negril   :Smile:   :Smile: 

One Love

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kwhizz

On our way Tomorrow !!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

Safe travels

----------


## BikerMike

two and a wake up   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

OK I am done  :Smile:  cya on da beach 

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:  !

----------


## BikerMike

Hello everyone I need your help ! The big snow came last night and I need your prayers and good thought`s that we will make it to the airport and that the that it will not be closed because of the snow !

We have been excited to return to Negril for so long now and with this last 10" to 20 " ( Heavy winds, Drifting and blowing snow ) of new snow it may keep us grounded and unable to make our flights  :Frown: 

Respect 

Semi(and crew)  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ukran1ans

Godspeed Mike!!!!!!

----------

